# Malibu Mini X with StandNFish system and motor



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Malibu Mini-X (9'4" X34")
StandNFish system with leaning post and outrigger pontoons
WatersnakeTrolling motor W/NEW 55AH battery
Paddle
Cart

$500 absolutely firm


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Any pics capt?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bow*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snf*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*SNF Pontoons before installing trolling motor*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*poling*










By the way, the Stand N Fish sells for $595. It is removed and installed in about 2 minutes for pontoons and leaning post.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I often sit on top of the leaning post,


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The 55 Amp Hour battery will run the motor 7 or more hours at low speed.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that's a good deal there, good luck with the sale. I'm sure it wont last long.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you have to register to use the trolling motor?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Capt. Ken, why are you selling your pride and joy? You have been fishing out of that boat for some time and the stories you have told. Like the big gator one. So what up?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just bought a mini x and had it out for the first time today. I absolutely love the little thing.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mobility issues*

I am not as agile as I used to be. I threw my back out a couple of weeks ago and sitting in the yak is not as easy as it was.

I love these little Mini's. Istill have a very plain one for my grandkids


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

You are giving that yak away with all that stuff on it. Backs can heal themselves and when that yak is gone, you are going to really miss it and all the pvc stories along with it. At 62 myself, I say old, is a figment of my imagination. You know, like when push comes to shove.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*SOLD locall*y.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

That is cool you put a StandNFish on such a small yak.


----------

